# Another use for joist hangers



## Traptress (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought of this little trick a few years ago. It makes scraping hides much less a chore when the beam can be moved around. If it's cold, well set up in the sun, hot? Set in the shade, Down right nasty? Set inside.
We mainly used these when working smaller hides where as we used the larger more slanted beam for working deer and elk hides.


----------

